# My Little Dinky Bunny Rabbit



## Dinkys Mom (Feb 22, 2009)

*TO MY LITTLE DINKY BUNNY RABBIT*

I had my little Dinky for 8 1/2 years.She was a Netherland Dwarf, a tiny baby when she came home. She passed awayFeb. 20th. It has taken me until now to bring myself to post here on the board.

She grew to be a very special bunny with a "personality".

I kept her inside when she was so tinywith plans to put her in an outside cage later. Do you think she ever went to an outside cage? Right! She lived in the laundry room, had a cage with her potty in it and a large rug outside it and you better not mess with her rug! 

We left her cage open even when we were on vacation. She never went out of "her room". When she hadto potty, she would alwaysgo in her cage to use her potty.

We even left the back door open often. Any other bunny would escape outside every chance they got, but Dinky would run away from the open door. She hated it outside! When I did take her out, she would pout or days.

Everytime we went in the laundry room, she ran up to us, held her little nose up as high as she could to get a "_nose rub_".

Toward the end of her life, she became my little begging puppy! She woudl jump up on me to beg for treats.

We bonded very close and I miss her! When I think of another rabbit, I know there could _never_ be another rabbit like Dinky.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss... she sounds like a really unique little gal.
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Rest softly, Little Dinky

Autumn


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss of Dinky.  She sounded like such a special little girl. 

:rainbow: RIP Dinky, binky free :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one....

ray::rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she had a wonderful long life with you and was very spoiled. It's such a special thing to have the trust and love of a bunny. Binky free, sweet Dinky.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 23, 2009)

im sorry.
binky free in the lush green grass.
the blue skies glowing.
tiny cloulds float by and dissaper each day , but love for you never.
pm box open 24/7. (when im not asleep...lol)


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so sorry about Dinky. She sounds like a very special little girl, and it's obvious you loved her. You gave her a wonderful 8 1/2 years!

R.I.P. Dinky, you will be missed.

Jan


----------



## Dinkys Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the condolences. It means a lot!
Dinky was a special little bunnie. I think she was my favorite pet ever and it was harder to lose her.
:bunnyheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

Binky free, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 23, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss of Dinky. We lost our little Netherland, Mr. B a few months ago. It still hard to look at his pictures. But, like our Mr. B, your little Dinky had a good life with you, and a long one too. So, hang onto to the good memories and happy times your little fur baby gave you. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 25, 2009)

im verry sorry.
rip baby.

x


----------

